# chainring nut tool alternatives?



## phazeshifta (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone found the best chainring nut tool alternatives? I need to remove my big chainring and replace it with a bashguard, but I'm not having any success. This is for a shimano XT crank

I don't have a screwdriver that's wide enough, and the other alternatives I have tried haven't worked for me.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I seem to remember at some point reading somewhere that a dime or penny works pretty well for this.

I might even have done this myself at some point...

That would be US currency by the way as I can't speak for dubloons or whatever the hell they use up in Canada


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

impact gun, yes i'm serious


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What's wrong with the $3 tool that is meant for the job?


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't buy the Park CNW-2 Chain Ring Nut Wrench, it won't work on Shimano. Shimano makes an equivalent tool that will work, TL-FC21, and I bought it at the LBS.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have this one...I really like the padded handle...it's noice

Chainring Bolt Spanner


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I have this one...I really like the padded handle...it's noice
> 
> Chainring Bolt Spanner


Have you used that tool on a Shimano XT chainring nut?


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I use my "old school" Campy chainring nut tool, works great! Yea it is $$ I'd go for any suggested above. Good luck with that! If you weren't so far away I'd say bring it over and let's do it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Econoline said:


> Have you used that tool on a Shimano XT chainring nut?


No, duhh..off topic


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Econoline said:


> Don't buy the Park CNW-2 Chain Ring Nut Wrench, it won't work on Shimano. Shimano makes an equivalent tool that will work, TL-FC21, and I bought it at the LBS.


Hmm my CNW-2 works just fine on my Shimano cranks??


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

nov0798 said:


> Hmm my CNW-2 works just fine on my Shimano cranks??


I should have been more specific. The Park tool wouldn't work on my XTR crank, the slot width is just too narrow for the Park tool to fit in. The Shimano tool is machined steel and is quite a bit thinner than the pressed steel of the Park.

But it sounds like XT maybe different than XTR, so just a caution that the Park tool may not work on all Shimano chainring nuts. Park Tool did confirmed this when I called them to inquire about my CNW-2 not fitting XTR.

Sorry if I mislead anyone.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Once you find the right tool, you'll need some heat to melt the thread lock that Shimano uses. 

Good luck


----------



## Alhazred (Jul 1, 2011)

All you need is a quarter and some vise grips.I just used this method over the weekend on my XT cranks and it works just fine.


----------



## phazeshifta (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, all. I took the crank to my local bicycle collective and was able to get the bolts out. When I went to bolt it all back together, I had another issue...The bashguard was more narrow than the chainring, so the bolt was going too far through the nut and was making it impossible to use the Park tool.

Luckily, the collective had some single speed chainring bolts that were a couple mm's more narrow and they worked perfect.

I'm glad I took it to the shop instead of buying the tool myself. Saved me an extra trip around town.


----------



## phazeshifta (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, btw.

If anyone runs into a similar issue as I had, the Origin 8 singlespeed chainring bolt kit works perfect with the Truvativ alloy bashguard and an xt crank.

Hopefully that answer may save someone else a headache down the road.


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Bringing this back a bit... I have an old "Spin Doctor" nut tool that is like a straight screwdriver. In other words, it is not bent at 90 degrees like almost every one of these tools that I've seen. I'd like to find another like this, but I've not seen them anywhere. My original came with a big "starter" kit of tools. I have yet to see one alone. Anybody seen one??


- Darell


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Icetoolz Chainring Nut Driver Tool | Joyride Cycles


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Whoomp! There it is! Thanks, One!

man... most places have it closed out or out of stock. Found it at Amazon though for 2x the price....


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

OneBadWagon said:


> Icetoolz Chainring Nut Driver Tool | Joyride Cycles


I like this one more: Fun Works Chainring Nut Wrench - Action Sports-Bike Onlineshop
the link is for German shop but I guess same tool is available under different brand in US.

As for the original Shimano and Park tool I'd say they are very good for skinning your knuckles and not good for much else...


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, I like that one. Google isn't helping me out much in finding these things locally!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

markom said:


> I like this one more: Fun Works Chainring Nut Wrench - Action Sports-Bike Onlineshop
> the link is for German shop but I guess same tool is available under different brand in US.
> 
> As for the original Shimano and Park tool I'd say they are very good for skinning your knuckles and not good for much else...


I would say busting your knuckles, but I suppose skinning works, too, if you're super careful


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

I tried buying this tool about a year ago but Amazon shipped me the wrong item (Var screwdriver type, PE-35400). While waiting for the item to ship, I think I rigged something up with vice grips and either my Shimano or Park nut holder wrench and was able to free my stuck, "ramped-slot" nut. I haven't touched any chainring bolts since but I'm thinking about trying again to source this tool since I'll need to change chainrings soon.

I own all of the other nut wrenches and they all suck. The screw driver types are a bit better at preventing "ramping" of the nut's slot, but once that happens, they are all equally hopeless in helping you get the nut in/out (depending which set of shoulders get rounded). I hate them all with a passion. You have to be so super careful when tightening your chainring bolts to get enough torque to prevent loosening while not allowing the nut tool to slip out of the shallow nut slot. Then you have a similar danger when trying to remove your ring - slip one time and the shoulders can get ramped and then you're toast. :madman::madman::madman:

The VAR tool looks it would keep you from rounding the shoulders while tightening and it looks like the only tool in existence than can help get a nut removed once the shoulders have been ramped without resorting to blow torches and chainsaws. Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance to use one of these tools so I'm just going by what I see and reviews I have read (all extremely positive).

Anybody here have the privilege of working with the VAR PE-35500?


----------



## Warhawk (Jun 9, 2005)

*chainring nut driver*

If you have the patience you can make your own that work great if you take the time to shape it perfect. You just need a dremel/grinder and a wide blade (min. 1/2" blade) screwdriver.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

reptilezs said:


> impact gun, yes i'm serious


Bingo. The new crop of electric impact drivers work great for breaking chain ring bolts loose without the backing tool.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Whats worked for me in a pinch, unless the bolt is really stuck on, is the little lip on the end of a tape measure thats the right width, really have to press hard to hold it in there though. But then i got the tool, theyre so cheap so wth.


----------

